# city squirrel vs wild squirrel



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I live in a small town of less than 1000 people. At times I see 3-4 squrieel per block for 5-6 blocks. All at the same time. This dosen't happen alot most of the time it's 1-3 every couple of blocks. I see this some times and head to the woods thinking it is some magical squirrel hour. Get to the woods and nothing. This is proably like asking what the winning lotory numbers are. Anyone have an answer why they go crazy in town and not in the woods.

There is something that trigers squirrel to have what I call a squirrel circus. Like when you sitting in your treestand and all of sunden 3-4 or more of the littal rats come out and drive you nuts for an hour. Then just disaper.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's about 20 city squirrels for every wild squirrel. You're bound to see more of them.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

That is one thought that came to my mind.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

in the city theres people that drop food, litter, and toss food at the squirrels, versus in the woods, especially during this time of year, food is harder to come by. looks like little squirrly didnt gather enough acorns this past summer !#


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

less places to hide....... any tree will work for them also poeple feed them and also they never been shot at ... well at least everywhere execpt my back yard .... lol


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

i have always wondered about city squirrels....who eats them?...do they have a different taste?...safe to eat?....they don't carry diseases among each other being that there are so many in the city do they?


----------

